# Insurance Rates



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

What coverages?
Where in the US are ya?
Year of car?
Single/Married/Multiple cars on policy/ETC?

I just got quoted and wasn't too thrilled it comes out to about the same as my SRT-4.

I'm currently $515 every 6/mo on an SRT-4 (25/M/Single/Parent's Policy) they said it'd be $1160 for the SRT if I wasn't on their account. I swear South Florida is a pain in the ass (my own policy out of state was $580).

Anyways the GTO they quoted me a whopping $7 more at $522 and $1167 if I was on my own.

This is full coverage 100/300

So yup guys what's yours? I was bummed to find a '09 Mustang GT & '09 MazdaSpeed 3 to be cheaper (about $40-50/ 6 months). Still like the GTO best. Anyways spill the beans so I got an idea...I"m still fishing around for policies.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You will find high rates like that for the GTO. Mustangs and the like are far more plentiful and easier to replace than our cars, being the limited production in the first place. All the folks wrecking theirs doesn't help. To an insurance company these are high risk cars. I pay about 400 every 6 months for mine, full coverage, 32, married, with multiple car discount, and that is with a slight discount b/c it's not my daily driver!


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm paying $350 for six months with Ameriprise through Costco. Married/ multicar/ 500/1000 comp/collision and the GTO is a pleasure vehicle(under 5K miles a year). They are an expensive car to insure for sure!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i know i have full coverage and i pay about 400 every 6 months under my fathers name. but if it was under mine it would be about 2500 to 3000 every 6 months for me. so ya:seeya:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

303 per 6 months.. (50.66/month)







multi car/homeowners discounts with above average coverages. Erie Insurance. 
AVOID MINIMUM RATE COVERAGES


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> AVOID MINIMUM RATE COVERAGES


I agree. I usually do 100/300 and full coverage. So perhaps I won't find much better than $522 every 6 months ($87/mo)? 26/M/Single/Clean record/on Parent's policy (or else it's about double it seems).


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm paying 109 per month.


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

Houston, Tx. 24 yrs old. I pay around $650 for six months for me and my wife's 06 focus. Full coverage 500/1000 comp/collision on both. Getting married made a huuuuge difference in price. Before, I was on my parents insurance and had to pay about $120 a month for me alone for a 95 Z28.


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Paying 76/month for 0 deductible on comp, 500 collision. 100/300 w/ a PLUP. Its a 2006 and I’m in IL. There is also Multi line and multi car, along with good student. I called around for quotes and they all wanted at least double what I am paying for only being 23.


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

i am 20/single/male/multiple cars/ and my insurance is $320 a month just on the goat. No horror stories or speeding tickets either. I have just enough to count as full coverage with progressive.


----------



## Homer_J (Jan 31, 2009)

Zags85 said:


> Paying 76/month for 0 deductible on comp, 500 collision. 100/300 w/ a PLUP. Its a 2006 and I’m in IL. There is also Multi line and multi car, along with good student. I called around for quotes and they all wanted at least double what I am paying for only being 23.


Zags85, who do you insure with?? I'd like to get that deal. Looking for insurance right now


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

well I quoted my insurance it's $7 more every SIX months than my SRT-4...basically $1 a month more lol

$97/mo I don't think that's too bad for south florida


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Homer, I sent you a message to. Its through State Farm.


----------



## Homer_J (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks!
They're no good for me though, they want 177 a month from me for 25/50/25. Looks like I'm going with allstate, they offered me $110 per month, geico was close second with $120.

Florida,
age 22,
25/50/25, 1000 deductibles
for an '06 goat


----------



## simon2341 (Mar 7, 2009)

Insurance is very important for every vehicles as they will safe for those vehicles. If any damage occurred due to accident or loss of them. we can claim insurance as it is very helpful. So I suggest people not to neglect making insurance to vehicles.
_________
Simon

Great Auto Insurance


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm paying $248 /6months, full coverage, insured into the 6 figures.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine for the 05 just dropped to 49 a month with top tier coverage.
The 1970 Judge rep is running me 195.00 a year through Grundy. Outstanding coverage.


----------



## redrider (Mar 12, 2007)

you guys are getting away cheap have a o6 full coverage multy cars married paying 1350a yeay just for the goat [62 years old, no tickets]


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I was 32 when I got mine.
I took off my insurrance an 02 Toyota Sequoia and a a 95 Cadi Eldarado.
My insurance still went up $15 a month.

I don't know the exact numbers because my wife does all that stuff.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

redrider said:


> you guys are getting away cheap have a o6 full coverage multy cars married paying 1350a yeay just for the goat [62 years old, no tickets]


1988 4 Runner Comp no Collision
2004 Grand-Am GT SCT ..Full Coverage
2005 GTO.Full coverage
2007 RAM Full Coverage. 
1768.00 a year
1970 GTO Judge rep. 195

I ain't complaining.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's going to vary a lot based on age, driving history and where you live. large metropolitan areas are generally more and some states like my beloved Michigan have unlimited medical liability and "no fault" insurance so even if you're a good driver but get hit by a nerd they treat you the same. :confused


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

REX said:


> I'm paying $350 for six months with Ameriprise through Costco. Married/ multicar/ 500/1000 comp/collision and the GTO is a pleasure vehicle(under 5K miles a year). They are an expensive car to insure for sure!


Insurance Co. contacted me last week and said they made a mistake! They dropped my 6 month payment from $350 to $289 for six months. Now it's only $46 more than the wife's Subaru!

arty:


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a similar situation. i had an 04 SRT-4 and got an 06 Goat. im 24, male, clean record, single (sounds like im on a dating website....) with 100/200 full coverage, $500 deductible on collision $100 on comp, and have all the extras, roadside assistance, towing, rental car, blah blah blah. i dont own a home or anything and dont have any multiple car discounts. mine is currently $112 a month (was $124 for the srt without the extras, but i aged a year).

i have USAA and have never had a problem with them filing a claim. they even covered some steering components 3 years after someone tried to take off the front of my car since it was most likely related to the crash.


----------



## rayhenry (Apr 15, 2011)

what would it probably be for a 16 yearold


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

rayhenry said:


> what would it probably be for a 16 yearold


$1,000,000, if they insure you at all, lol.. I wouldn't..
For mine through American Collectors car insurance, my 70 Lemans is $116 a year, 66 is $126, and 90 454 SS is $200ish, all 0 deductible full coverage valued at $10K. Must be garaged and not driven to work. USAA has my other vehicles, Vette is $300 every 6 months, Lincoln LS is $330 6 months. Lincoln is more expensive to fix I guess, or more claims. I pay $240 for 6 months for my work car/van, just min coverage, that seams high to me on multiple cars, but I got a couple tickets, so I'm not asking any questions right now. I pay about $3000 a year, wow, time to thin the heard..


----------



## flamingchicken (May 2, 2019)

*2019 update?*

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if any of you have any updates on the insurance. The last post was from 2009, ten years later, are there any differences in your insurance rates regarding your gto's? I want to get an '06 goat but if the insurance is the same as all of your posts i don't think i can handle the financial commitment. My 89 firebird practically had no impact, it was the same as an 08 civic i bought at the time. 

Any current info would be a great help! Thanks!

55 - married - homeowner - 89 gta / 19 xt4 / 08 civic (currently insured via mercury)


----------

